# Won't be long now



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Chompin at the bit here. gettin done work at 06:00 and headin out with some friends to the Bug Light. Got two new set ups to try that I got for my birthday. I bought two ugly stcik tigers, one lite and the other model 2241 that I fitted with two shimano calcutta 700's. Both spooled with Bekley Big Game and I'm usin the Gamakatzu Big River bait hooks in 10/0 for chunkin bunker. I hope the fish GODS smile upon me. I'll post later on how things turned out.


----------



## mikeysurf (Oct 27, 2006)

sounds like ur in a boat?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Murphys law*

You know what they say about murphy's law. As soon as I find the dude who wrote murphy's law, I'm bustin a cap in his a$$. Needless to say I didn't go but I did talk to the guys who did and they had one run off and thats it.


----------

